# New from Kansas



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* Cameron23.*














.


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk and happy new year!


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## trickpony (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Cameron23 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome fellas


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## Big Typicals (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome and Go Gorillas!


----------



## Cameron23 (Jan 2, 2015)

You a gorilla?


----------



## RexS65 (Jan 1, 2014)

Welcome aboard fellow Kansan from Texas by way of Western Kansas! Grew up in Garden City, Hunt near Kingman and Salina every year!


----------



## bwtrayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Welcome! What kind of bow did you go with?


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Cameron23 (Jan 2, 2015)

bwtrayer said:


> Welcome! What kind of bow did you go with?


I went with a compound bow


----------



## Big Typicals (Feb 5, 2012)

Cameron23 said:


> You a gorilla?


Sure am, graduated from Pitt State in 2012 and relocated to Nebraska for work.


----------



## bwtrayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Big Typicals said:


> Sure am, graduated from Pitt State in 2012 and relocated to Nebraska for work.


Small world! I'm a 2007 graduate myself.


----------



## Big Typicals (Feb 5, 2012)

bwtrayer said:


> Small world! I'm a 2007 graduate myself.


Even smaller world, I see you're from Olathe. I was born and raised south of there in Spring Hill.


----------



## Cameron23 (Jan 2, 2015)

bwtrayer said:


> Small world! I'm a 2007 graduate myself.


I'm actually from OP but spend a lot of time in Olathe. I just graduated last December.


----------



## fatcity (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Cameron,
I moved to Overland Park back in Sept from the Dallas area. Haven't met any bow hunters around here yet. Send me a message if you need any help with your gear or want to go shoot.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome to the forum


----------

